# Board and Amenities



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

So Im just curious as to what people pay for board, and what amenities are available for you and your horse. I know this depends on the area, but still just kinda curious....

I board in WV, pay $325/mo. There is a round pen, arena, trails, and also access to Rails to Trails that has a few hundred miles available to ride on, the farm also has access to ride on some private property consisting of about 700acres, the horses are kept out on very large pastures, just about all day everyday depending on the weather.

I boarded at a place in NC, it was $450/mo, one arena, a few trails, and limited turnout. 

I find it interesting how different prices are in different areas, and how different care is for horses, just curious! TIA!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Subbing because I've been looking into this


----------



## Dixiesmom (May 26, 2013)

Piedmont/Triad region of North Carolina, 8 stall barn with 7 pastures which are rotated every few days and depending on weather & ground condition. Trails in the woods and can ride along a multi mile Greenway. Pay $200/month full board I just buy grain. Retired gentleman who isn't in it for $$, just grew up with horses and likes to have them around. Oh, and a round pen and lit arena


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Dixiesmom said:


> Piedmont/Triad region of North Carolina, 8 stall barn with 7 pastures which are rotated every few days and depending on weather & ground condition. Trails in the woods and can ride along a multi mile Greenway. Pay $200/month full board I just buy grain. Retired gentleman who isn't in it for $$, just grew up with horses and likes to have them around. Oh, and a round pen and lit arena


Does the full board include vet/farrier or do you have to pay extra to provide those as well?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel proximity to a large population such as a metro or city area has a great impact on costs. In essence the longer the drive for the most people drives the price down.

There is a place here that although is about 25 miles from the city, has no easy access by way of freeways so takes 50 minutes on a good day to drive on backroads, longer in winter. It is $375 per mo full board. Is a show grounds as well as for boarding. 2 huge indoor arenas, the show ring has rails all around, and seating, multi stall restrooms including a shower, kitchen facilities, ample parking even for many trailers, attached small warm up arena (or place for the cattle to be used). 80 acres of lush pasture, good fencing, nice trails, can ride out to a state park. If this place was closer or easier to get to from the city, board would be at least double.

There is a place so close to downtown that tall buildings can be seen. 1 mile from 2 different freeway exits. 7 acres of mud, not a blade of grass. No outdoor arena, poorly maintained and fairly run down. The indoor has terrible footing, constant fence 'failures', no toilet, water leaks. Electric is scary. It also is $375 per month for supposed full board - stall cleaning is a disgrace. No shortage of clients though.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Canada. $350 for pasture board. Have a heated barn to use, big heated indoor, two outdoor rings, trails(if you want to bushwack) and fields to ride in. BO will catch and hold for farrier/vet if I'm not there no charge. Will separate and feed grain in the winter, and will change blankets if you ask nice. Supply own grain.

Indoor board is $550 with grain 2x a day and blanketing. They will muck the stalls and provide grain if needed. Plus everything above.

Edit. It's about 20min from the edge of a large city. Big horse area


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I charge $350/mo and provide everything but vet/farrier ($50/trim) and a blanket. We have an 8 stall barn with 12 X 12 stalls, 2 over sized foaling stalls (14 X 18), 1 quarantine stall (20 X 25) and several pastures, 1 is strictly a quarantine pasture that goes with the QT stall. I have a small dressage court sized arena which I'm working on making a 2nd that adjoins it so we can have one full sized arena if we want it or can it can be used as 2 1/2 courts. The arena is in the stallion's 2.5 acre pasture, he can be put in his stall if we need to ride in a larger area. We are within 30 mins of several different trail systems, they have miles and miles of trails at the various parks. 

Since most of the horses that are here are mine, when I accept a boarder I tend to just put there horses in the line up for things to be done with mine. So, if I'm grooming the 4 stalls on the west side of the barn, whoever is in those stalls gets groomed whether it's my horse or a boarder horse. The owner provides a blanket, sheet, fly sheet, whatever they want put on the horse and I do theirs as I'm doing mine. Mine are all getting put out on pasture, theirs goes too. I let the owners know at vaccine time when I'll be doing shots and then I just go ahead and do them, unless for some reason they don't want them done. We're pulling Coggins, we just go ahead and do that one too. It just makes life easier for every one to do it that way, and since it's a benefit for me too, I don't charge for turn out, blanketing, holding for the farrier/vet (though I do charge $25 round trip to take a horse to the vet). 

If we're going out on trail, if the boarder wants to go along and I'm not full, I'll haul their horse too for just gas. Bonus for them, they don't have to buy a day pass at the parks because I've already got yearly passes to the ones that are closest to us. 

I supply round bales on pasture, bermuda grass hay, and feed small squares of bermuda grass in the barn, plus they get 1# of ration balancer 2X/day or Strategy or combo of the 2 as needed, and will feed whatever they want as long as they provide it.  Same thing with supps, if they provide the Smart Paks, I'll happily feed those too. I feed to get & keep a horse a healthy weight, I don't measure hay out by weight or flakes, and I don't charge extra if I need to add Strategy to the RB to keep them in good flesh and looking the way I want my horses to look. We bed fairly deep and add a bag of the pelletized bedding weekly, and should the horse need extra for some reason, we just do it. If there was a medical reason that the horse needed really deep bedding or a special bedding then we'd look at that, but mostly I just like the stalls to be clean and comfy. The stalls are picked once a day, if they have been used, more often if the horses are kept in for longer than just a day or over night.


----------



## Dixiesmom (May 26, 2013)

No, farrier not included. I use my own guy, but there is a barn farrier. Owner will hold for you. Board covers hay, shavings, stall cleaning, turn in and out.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Dixiesmom said:


> No, farrier not included. I use my own guy, but there is a barn farrier. Owner will hold for you. Board covers hay, shavings, stall cleaning, turn in and out.


Sounds like a good deal! Even if you do have to pay for the farrier


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Since I'm in the market for a new place for my horsies to live and I have little experience boarding, what does "full board" generally entail? I've looked at a few places that stated "full board" but I have no idea what that means. Is there a half board? Idk.

-- Kai


----------



## edf (Dec 20, 2013)

400$ a month full board- but since I use special beddng, I have to muck daily and provide bedding. Got a stall, 1 huge pasture, 1 med pasture, and some holding paddocks ( there is another pasture, but that is for the ponies and yet another pasture that is used by a self care board. We have an indoor and an outdoor, hot water, and access to trails. Board covers food, bedding ( if dont need special) and turnout ( which is as much as possible) I pay farrier/dental/vet. Has a feed room/storage room and a seperate tack room. It's a very old place though- hence why the board is pretty cheap for including an indoor.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

In northern WY, board is $250 to $850. Pasture only, at the only four places that do board, ranges from $250 to $450. 

Either way, the owner of the horse pays farrier and vet. And exercising or training is extra. The amount of space to ride varies from a few acres to being next to state and/or federal land and having many hundreds of thousand of acres. All four have indoor arenas, which is handy for working people when it gets dark by 4 p.m.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Kaifyre said:


> Since I'm in the market for a new place for my horsies to live and I have little experience boarding, what does "full board" generally entail? I've looked at a few places that stated "full board" but I have no idea what that means. Is there a half board? Idk.
> 
> -- Kai


Full board usually includes a stall, grain and hay, turnout, blanketing/unblanketing. Basically just basic care to where you dont have to go out everyday for your horse's general care.

Them there is half board, which is usually pasture board, some feed grain, but usually all feed hay.

There's also self care where as it says, you do your own care daily. Of course what all is included in each option depends on each place


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I charge $350/mo and provide everything but vet/farrier ($50/trim) and a blanket.





Kaifyre said:


> Since I'm in the market for a new place for my horsies to live and I have little experience boarding, what does "full board" generally entail? I've looked at a few places that stated "full board" but I have no idea what that means. Is there a half board? Idk.
> -- Kai


_*Ready for a book....here it comes....*_

_*Dream*....what you offer is fantastic and so is the price charged....
I would of loved a place like yours with the attention to detail and treating mine like it is yours = fantastic care given!!

*Kai*....
*Full board* can mean many things and is "open" to interpretation..
It normally includes hay and grain, stall cleaned daily and use of the facilities riding rings, bathrooms, t/o when allowed and empty if not on t/o schedule {extra $ many places}
Read further down to see what some places have and include and then realize it is all open for interpretation. The more a facility has and offers the more $$ it costs..

The other board is called *rough board*...
This is also open to interpretation as again different places offer different things.
Normally though you supply your hay and feed. You supply bedding or shavings.
You feed your horse and clean your stall daily...you supply buckets for water & feed and are responsible for making sure your horse has enough water to last throughout the day.
You might have access to turnout, but again it is you who puts out and brings in.
You handle your horse for vet and farrier and make the appt's.
You may or may not have access to riding rings or trails...again a place to keep a trailer is a "?"
Blankets on and off are totally your responsibility...
Many places do offer some things for their boarders but it depends upon the place.
Other boarders may also share feeding and turnout, vet & farrier holding...blankets on or off...stall cleaning...
Rough board means you make prior arrangements to have responsible people take care of your horse before you go off on vacation or a day trip...

So....
For me....
Hay and feed fed in amounts to keep my horse scoring a "5" not rationed as some facilities do.
Supplements provided by owner fed as needed...
Stalls cleaned well once a day and bedded as needed. Bedding to cover the entire stall a few inches deep and refreshed as needed...
Buckets washed and cleaned including water once a week minimum...always filled and in hot weather 2 water buckets in the stall.
Facilities to include at least 2 riding rings of various size...groomed and dragged weekly.
Turnout fencing in good repair/shape...wood and wire combination is fine. I am *not* a fan of electric alone. 
Fee for turnout possibly acceptable...however, then it will also include the changing of blankets as needed N/C.

These are things I would be looking for and if paying more $$ in board then expect them to be at the facility, accessible and "done right". 
A vet or farrier the barn calls "theirs" but allowed to have my choice if I don't like theirs. If using the barns professionals then horses handled by staff as needed.
Access to the facility on a paved or dirt road, but not one full of holes. 
A place to safely keep my trailer.
Grass cut, maintained...weed control and fertilized pasture if available.
Manure disposal, composting away from the barn area.
Garbage removal weekly, lids on cans.
Security lights and ability to ride at night.
I would love to have a night check, top water buckets as needed, throw a last flake of hay when my horse was looked in on around 10:00PM, commercial barns close around those hours...
Perimeter fence along with paddock fencing for the day your horse decides to go exploring alone..keeps them safe off the roads till hands can get hold of them.

Some things are non-negotiable for me in what I will not settle on for my horses...
Caring, thoughtful barn workers who notice small details...
Good food, hay of better than average quality and good feed fed every single day in amounts as needed...
Clean stalls and barn area and good fencing is a must.
Riding arena ground maintained so less chance of injury to legs..
Happy, healthy horses who receive good vet and farrier care.
When I walk through the barn it not stink of ammonia from filthy wet stalls..
Bright, airy, well ventilated barn and safe barn interior lighting.
A place where boarders are friendly to each other and no drama...I don't create, it I don't want to be involved in it either..
My tack if left in a barn tack room is not touched by anyone...it is private property. Tack room is locked at night, every night!
Fire extinguishers in the barn and *NO SMOKING* any where near the barn or hay storage area..
That is just some of what I look for....

I grew up on Long Island...
Horses are* very* expensive a hobby.
When I moved away years ago a so-so barn was $900+ a month for "full board". 
It included {a limit put on what was fed} hay and feed, shavings over mats so 1/2 a stall covered and about 2" think {yuck!}, t/o in a dirt paddock for several hours with other horses. Riding in 2 rings and a tiny indoor arena if you could get in to ride with their lesson schedule.. It was not where my horse was kept but a friends and I would not of paid what she did...
A nicer place 2 miles further was $1200 a month for a little better quality of everything and included 4 lessons a month whether you took them or not you paid. "Training/schooling" was $65 per ride, their trainer. No outside farrier, vet or trainers allowed.
My horse was at a friends, in her backyard.
He had hay and feed, as much as he needed.
Stall cleaned daily with fresh shavings 2x a week, deep bedding.
Individual t/o 4 hours a day with horses in adjoining paddocks...
A riding arena large enough to calf rope and run barrels...jumps also provided.
House had the bathroom.
Tack room, trailer parking and driveway to barn was good.
Manure was carted away, garbage was removed as needed.
I paid $450 a month but I also fed weekends when they were competing and away and would do stalls when just hanging out socializing with my friend. I would do what ever needed done...
For others, it would of been $650 a month.
:runninghorse2:.....
jmo...

_


----------



## cef721 (Nov 24, 2016)

Kaifyre said:


> Since I'm in the market for a new place for my horsies to live and I have little experience boarding, what does "full board" generally entail? I've looked at a few places that stated "full board" but I have no idea what that means. Is there a half board? Idk.
> 
> -- Kai


Full board generally means they provide feed (hay at the very least), water, and bedding and will clean your horse's stall. Most (but not all!) will include some sort of grain or oats in there, depending on what you feed your horse. Some barns (about half or a quarter of them) will include holding horses for the farrier/vet and blanketing in that fee, but most will put that as additional.

I have been looking at barns, and I think that it is important to ask what full board means to each individual barn. The reason I say this is because one of the barns I have visited call full board providing feed and turnout and shelter, but not necessarily picking. A couple I visited are "full board," but ask you to supply/order your own bedding.

I have only ever had my horse at three barns – one she just moved into today. The first one, I paid $500 a month for a full-board (meaning feed, picking, and bedding was provided) indoor stall (in a heated barn), a tack locker, holding for the farrier/blanketing, and access to a medium-sized indoor arena, outdoor arena, and round pen. It was near trails, but was about 30 min from my house and had, on average, 70 horses, which seems like a lot.

The one I just moved my mare from (her summer location) was also $500. It was a private barn in my neighborhood. There were only four other horses. Feed, turnout, blanketing, holding for the farrier, etc. was included. My mare had a stall with a very large run (about 25' x 25' during the night, and turnout on an irrigated half acre with only one other horse. Trail access, and about 5000 acres of open space right behind the barn.

The one my mare moved to today is $450 a month. Heated barn and indoor arena (though the arena is very small). Nice facility. There's an outdoor and trail access, but I don't expect to use it that often, since it will be winter. There aren't very many people at the barn – it is a training facility, so the only boarders are me and another woman, and they only have a handful of clients that actually come out and ride their horses. Which is good, because that way I can have the small indoor to myself most of the time. There is limited turnout, and my mare technically has a run, but, again, it will be winter, so I don't expect any grass to be alive, and the run will only be open on fairly nice days. They feed three times a day and provide their own grain, so it is easy enough on me. They bed as well as, if not better than, any of the places I have been. Have a vet on call and will hold your horse for you. Blanketing is included (although not needed, since the barn doesn't drop below 55 degrees).


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Okay wow ... I guess I'm looking at one that's a pretty good deal then. 

What I have now: $120 per month per horse, 14x14 stall with 100 foot run attached. They feed hay twice a day, you supply hay. They will also grain if there's not a lot of mixing involved. One very very large outdoor arena, one smaller indoor arena. There's a round pen there set up by another boarder that I use frequently but it's off limits to most people (I'm one of the few there who clean up after their horses). Free trailer parking. The fences are so-so, the place is rather poorly maintained - trash cans are hardly ever emptied, waterers will leak for weeks before repairs, aisles are usually full of loose hay and the occasional pile from some inconsiderate jackwagon, etc. The indoor arena is worked over pretty nice most of the time but the footing in the outdoor is usually terrible. Obviously, we clean our own stalls. And aisles. And empty our own trash cans. You get the picture. The good news is that only 3 or 4 of us regularly show up to do anything with our horses, so we usually get the facilities to ourselves. The bad news is that only 3 or 4 of us regularly show up to do anything with our horses, so most of the horses are standing in a month's worth of poop, dirty waterers, etc. 

What I'm looking at: $250 per month per horse, outdoor run with shelter (not sure on size, I'm going to look at it this week if my work schedule permits), or $350 per month per horse for indoor stalls (though I'd most likely be interested in the outdoor runs). Twice daily feeding and daily cleaning included. Full board, but I haven't spoken with anyone yet so not sure what all that entails except for feeding and cleaning. Daily turnout included. They will blanket, vaccinate, hold for farrier, etc but that all costs extra ... and to be quite honest I'm not interested, since I like to do all that and I'm at my barn 5 days out of the week on average anyway. They will also "condition and train" your horse for a fee, which again I'm not interested in, but is a nice added service to people who don't get out to their horses often. It's right next to the railroad tracks so I've seen the place and it always looks well kept and the horses look well cared for, so hopefully I'll be able to make the switch. The indoor arena is massive, looks like they have a smaller outdoor one too.

The only reason I'm at the place I'm at now is because it is literally the only place to board within 100 miles of my home. I will most likely be having to make a forced move in the very near future, perhaps later this month, 300 miles away to a city that actually has multiple boarding facilities (thank you baby jesus) so I'll finally be able to get my horsies in a nicer place. I'll be paying more but I don't mind since it's still relatively cheap, and I'll be getting fairly nice return out of it. 

-- Kai


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I can't imagine paying close to $1000/mo for board alone. I don't pay that much when I send my horses out to a well known, top trainer for board & training. 

I don't charge extra for a lot of the things that other boarding barns do, simply because I always hated it when they'd nickle and dime me to death. $30 for blankets on/off, $30 to turn out, $11 to hold for farrier, $10/hr for holding for the vet, cost plus an 'admin fee' to give a vaccine, $30 to de-worm, it just was never ending. So when I set my board, I set it how I WISHED it was when I had to board out. When I have to supply something like vaccines, I charge what it costs me. So if I pay $450 for a 10 dose vial of vaccine, then I charge $50 and include the cost of the overnight shipping, syringe, needle and alcohol wipes and I check on the horse for at least 30 mins after I vaccinate. I don't charge to give it. Honest to God, I have been in barns where they'd itemize, $50 vaccine, $5 syringe, $2 needle, $1 alcohol wipes (really? I buy an entire BOX of the things for $1) and $10-20 for administering the vaccine. And then find out, many people just use the same needle and syringe for every horse, a HUGE pet peeve of mine. That is so left over, old school cattle thinking. I include routine deworming, if there's a fecal done at the vet, that's the owner's cost. So my $350 pretty much is what you see is what you get, all inclusive except if there's something extra that will raise my costs.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Northern IL. $325/mo full board. Horses are turned out daily from 7am-5:30pm (depending on weather or time of year. Too cold or too hot they'll come in early. If it's _really_ bad rain they'll stay in) on 30 acres. Small paddocks for rehab or if they just can't fit into the herd. Indoor stalls. Indoor arena, somewhat smaller. Outdoor arena, grass. You can also ride in any of the paddocks/pastures when horses are inside. Barn grain 2x daily, choice of mixed or senior (you can provide your own too). Hay in evenings when they come in, given 3x if left inside.

We are not charged extra for... anything. The BO will give shots if you supply them, she'll feed supplements, she puts on & takes off fly masks. Farrier/Vet is not included in board - although she does allow this option for people that don't really come out. There's a barn vet/farrier - you can use them or your own. No extra charge for holding. I don't use the barn farrier & she's held my horses before. We just don't blanket at all. No fly sheets, no rain sheets, no winter blankets.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Argentina (way off the map I know lol) Full board (Complete board?) All hay/feed/bedding are included as well as feeding, stall cleaning, turnout/lunging if i cant make it out to the barn, grooming, tacking up, tack care (saddle cleaning after a ride etc) all included. 

One large jumping arena, one large warm up ring (not really an arena as it has a patch of grass with some trees in the middle of it and its not a symmetrical shape/fenced, but its large enough to work comfortably) Two small arenas (one square, one rectangular) for the lesson kids/turnout. Some small runs for turnout. No grass turnout/meadows/multiple horse turnout as we're in the middle of the city unfortunately. All arenas are outdoors. 

No lighting, the tackroom is open 8-19hs daily except sunday afternoon and mondays. Two grooms, a handyman/arena helper and a tackroom caretaker. Each groom is responsible for 6-7 horses (there used to be way more horses but the economy is in the trash so people keep their horses at home in the field rather than at a showbarn). There are three trainers who gie lessons at the barn. 

Farrier and vet are separate, as are lessons and tips for the groom (for giving meds/dewormers, braiding etc). Training is separate as well. Board on its own is 8000ARS monthly (including a 500 ARS 'insurance' fee). Thats about 460USD.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Northwest Iowa: Since there are NO 'boarding barns' here, those of us who board have to track down private individuals with pasture space and go about it that way.

I keep my horses in the pasture of a local retired couple, along with their two mares. They charge $100/month for board, and take care of most of the feeding and bring all the horses in at least once a day to be checked over and get a handful of grain and supplements. I provide my own grain. Hay is included in the cost. The horses have access to a shelter, and I was able to put my round pen up on the property and can store a trailer next to the barn. I can work off board cost by doing chores when they're gone, helping repair fencing or clear deadfall in the grove, putting in riding/training on their mares, various around-the-farm projects, and putting up hay.

There is no arena, but I can ride in the pastures, down the road, etc. Farrier and vet costs are mine, but if they're home, they'll hold the horse so I don't have to take off work.


----------



## SansPeurDansLaSelle (May 6, 2013)

I pay $725 for one horse to live in the older barn and $800 for the other horse to live in the newer barn attached to the indoor. Farm is ~200 acres with hay fields, trails, and access to a couple hunts that ride out from the farm occasionally. Lot's of pastures with small herds, usually 2-3 horses in each. Horses are fed grain monitored by the barn manager and allowed as much hay as they want ($100 extra for alfalfa since we don't grow it on property). Huge outdoor ring with lights, indoor ring, phenomenal footing in both, dragged and watered regularly. All vet and farrier appointments scheduled and dealt with by the barn manager. Staff and owners live on property, half of the staff stays at home, half goes out on the road (~40 weeks a year at shows).


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Australia.

Self care, Board a month is $145 ($160 half the year when they supply round bales) 
You have to supple all your own feed/shavings/farrier/vet/feed buckets/muck out & everything. You have your own private tack/feed shed attached to your stable.
You get one stable to bring the horse in at night to feed, the caretakers will let the horses back out around 9pm that evening except Saturdays you have to let them out yourself. So they're out almost 24/7 aside when owners must feed. 

Horses will be in herds of 8-10 in pasture. 

We have 2 round pens, 1 arena, and are allowed to use 1 paddock to also ride in with jumps set up. Access to trails / beaches.
The location is really the only perk to be honest. Having the beaches to ride on / swim in is by far the upside. (Facilities old / run down / stables are terrible.

Just means you don't ever have the option of a night off, as it's mandatory to bring horses in to be fed every evening, unless you can get a friend or someone to cover, can make things tricky sometimes!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I pay 135$ per horse for a co-op. Which means I provide my own feed/hay/bedding but we all take turns feeding. So the barn has 7 horses, we each take turns feeding everyone's horse ( to include hay or stalls if needed). I feed 3 times a week. Farm doesn't have a ring but we're making a grass one. Trailer parking, stalls, tack room. huge pastures with sturdy 3 board fencing. Enough grass that I don't need to feed hay April - October. Nice quiet place.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Central Midwest about 1 hour away from the closest large city. Full care board $250 per month but I get a discount of $25.00 a month per horse for multiples.
Nice 12 x 10 stall, (some have windows) daily turnout to pasture for 12-14 hours a day year round (several large round bales are left in the pastures all winter), then brought in at night for grain/hay and sleeping. They also clean all of the stalls once a day. BO puts on and takes off fly masks and blankets as needed. Large separate built in tack boxes plus a small lounge area, an area we use for inside bathing and a nice bathroom in a separate building. Tiny indoor arena and huge outdoor area (actually inside one of the pastures). Really nice round pen somewhat away from the barn. I get free trailer parking. Some limited trail riding down to a small woods and around the corn/soybean fields. BO will arrange for blacksmith, shots and worming although I take care of that myself. Not fancy but practical, inexpensive and the horses are extremely happy! Very, very private family farm situation that is not advertised.
Most of the other horse owners are basically absentee as the horses are fully cared for!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

In Colorado, I've paid between $250-$700 for full board, depending on the amenities; I'm currently paying $375. 
Things appear to be quite a bit cheaper here in Texas.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Here its $350 for Stall board/$250 for pasture board. Hay and grain are extra. You have choice of different barn supplied grains and grass hay or can buy your own. Horses are fed twice daily, including any supplements you provide. All stall mucking, turnout, blanketing, etc is handled by barn staff. Horses are stalled during the day and turned out at night during the summer and reverse during the winter months. Vet and Farriers come out on a routine schedule and you are billed. You have a choice of 2 farriers or can bring in your own.

Last year I was looking at moving to Vegas for work. Could only find one dressage barn that came recommended. They said board was $1200/mo plus a mandatory $350/mo groom fee. Apparently, there is someone that grooms and tacks up your horse for you to ride and puts them away when you're done. No thanks! I enjoy the time I spend grooming and tacking up my horse. Vegas got crossed off the list! Lol.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I pay $300 per horse. I have two horses. They're on what I call luxury pasture board. There's only 1 other horse with them. There's a run in with 2 large run in stalls, 1 regular stall that is closed and empty except at feeding time, and a nice tack/feed room. There is an automatic waterer and a spigot that I can attach a hose to for bathing. This structure is in a stone dust dry lot with good drainage. There are two large, grass pastures attached to the paddock, and the horses alternate between them so nothing is overgrazed.

There is a very nice 10 stall barn on the property and I have access to the hot and cold wash bays there, as well as the bathroom etc. but I usually just stick to my own area. There are miles of trails, with permission to ride the perimeters of neighboring farmers fields. There are cross country jumps set up along the trails. There is a large outdoor arena with nice footing. It's sand on a stone dust base. There are jumps barrels etc. available for use.

It's full care board, so feeding, blanketing, administering medications etc. is all included in the board. They have hay nets when there is no grass. The barn manager is a talented barefoot trimmer and trims my horses for $45 per trim. It's convenient having their farrier on site, and because she handles my horses regularly, she'll trim them without help, so I don't have to arrange my schedule to meet her.

It's an active stable full of adult amateur riders. The most popular discipline is dressage but we have 2 western riders and many of the riders event as well. There are regularly scheduled lessons with reputable dressage instructors, and annual shared saddle fit appointments.

It really is a great place, with a good community and great resources, and the price is very good for this area with those amenities.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am currently very spoiled as my horse lives at home.

However, when I still lived outside Philly, I was boarding. I was super lucky to find pasture board at a friend of a friend's place for $300/month - but it was 45 minutes away in NJ. My mare shared a large pasture and the bottom of a bank barn run in with the owner's mare. No facilities of any kind, but I did have private land trail access when I joined the local trail riding club. The horses had free choice hay and the owner fed grain twice daily. She was happy to feed the supplements I provided. I dealt with the vet and farrier and chiro on my own (though once the owner started using the ones I did, we often took turns handling the horses for appointments). 

The places I found closer to home were mostly show barns of some type. They ranged in price from $800-1600/month for full board and most had very limited turnout. Some required lessons with the barn trainer (at an additional cost of course), as well as having to use the barn vet and farrier. That was not something I wanted for my mare and it was well beyond my budget anyway!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I just sent one of mine to a very well known trainer & judge for full board & training. $850/month and he'll be stalled, fed well, ridden and trained daily, and I provide the SmartPaks and a bag of Amplify when needed. I get lessons when I want them, indoor, outdoor arenas, several round pens, hot walker, hot & cold water for bathing, really nice facility. The bad news is, he's 1.5 hrs away but I've been riding with him for 6 months so I'm going down anyhow.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Things vary drastically from not only state to state, but location to location. 
It's always fun to get a peek into everyone's else's lives and situations; thanks for sharing, everyone!


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

I am lucky to be able to keep mine at home now. But I have boarded at a few nice places in the area. This is "North Central Pennsylvania"

By far my favorite place to board costs $250 per month (current price). Each horse has their own run-in shed with tack room, heated auto-waterer, 1/3 acre sacrifice and 1 acre grass when it is green and growing; horses are separated by hot-high tensile. Includes hay, grain (Triple Crown), blanketing, holding for vet/farrier, bedding, shed clean-out once per week, any medicating if they need it. Outdoor arena, round pens, and a few hundred acres of farm to ride on.

Another one is also $250- field board. Horse lives out with a few others and share a run-in. Hay is provided; you provide grain. Blanketing is included. You hold for vet/farrier. Nice indoor arena, rough-footed outdoor, some on-farm trails.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Does the full board include vet/farrier or do you have to pay extra to provide those as well?


I've never heard of any place paying for farrier or vet for a boarder. Vet bills can be any amount depending on what was done. No way I'm paying for that if it's not my horse. Same with farrier services.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

natisha said:


> I've never heard of any place paying for farrier or vet for a boarder. Vet bills can be any amount depending on what was done. No way I'm paying for that if it's not my horse. Same with farrier services.


Oh, I've never boarded so I didn't know. I was thinking some board was more expensive because there was a barn farrier who could trim the horses. I see where it could be a problem, I just wondered. When I said including vet I meant worming/shots, not all vet bills.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Oh, I've never boarded so I didn't know. I was thinking some board was more expensive because there was a barn farrier who could trim the horses. I see where it could be a problem, I just wondered. When I said including vet I meant worming/shots, not all vet bills.


I pay the farrier and then bill the client. I also do vaccinations & deworming and bill for the cost of the supplies. It's not included in the board but I do it for all the horses in my barn because it's easier to keep track of who's had what and when that way.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I pay the farrier and then bill the client. I also do vaccinations & deworming and bill for the cost of the supplies. It's not included in the board but I do it for all the horses in my barn because it's easier to keep track of who's had what and when that way.


That's a good system I think, and it's sorta the same as what I was thinking about, you just pay the bill on demand instead of in advance.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> That's a good system I think, and it's sorta the same as what I was thinking about, you just pay the bill on demand instead of in advance.


That works for a small operation like mine. A large one though probably couldn't afford to do it that way. I know as a kid growing up, the farrier and vet just came out to the barns and did their services and sent my parents a bill each month, but I don't know how many do that any more either.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a good system I think, and it's sorta the same as what I was thinking about, you just pay the bill on demand instead of in advance.
> ...


The way I was thinking wouldn't have to be cost prohibitive would It? If board was a certain amount, then if the farrier and basic vet was included, it cost a little extra to the boarder. Wouldn't the boarder still be paying all the expense, they just wouldn't have to pay on demand? Except if they had more than just regular schedule vet or farrier that cost extra, they'd be charged for that on a case by case basis. 

I see where it could get complicated, and the way I'm explaining it may not even make sense lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> The way I was thinking wouldn't have to be cost prohibitive would It? If board was a certain amount, then if the farrier and basic vet was included, it cost a little extra to the boarder. Wouldn't the boarder still be paying all the expense, they just wouldn't have to pay on demand? Except if they had more than just regular schedule vet or farrier that cost extra, they'd be charged for that on a case by case basis.
> 
> I see where it could get complicated, and the way I'm explaining it may not even make sense lol


I think what you're saying makes sense but logistically I wouldn't want to get tied up in it. For instance, farrier charges $50 for a trim, has for years, then goes up to $65 but doesn't give any notice. If it's only 1 or 2 horses the BO might just eat it, but will have to raise rates to cover. BO has no control over vet & farrier charges, so might be bouncing the board rates all over the place which is going to create a lot of unhappiness in the boarders. 

The way I do it now, I bill for Oct. Board, make a charge for the farrier on Oct 25, and put a note that says, in Nov I'm doing yearly vaccines. Since I have just found my vaccs on line and ordered them, I know that vaccs for each horse will cost the owners $125/horse. That's taking the costs of the vaccs (Vetera Gold XP plus VEE, WNV, Rabies, syringes & needles) and adding them all up and dividing by the number of horses in the barn. So I'd add Nov Board $XX, Vaccines $XX, no Farrier in Nov. and that would be the total. That way it's not in the board and I don't have to mess with my prices to accommodate vet or farrier. Does that make sense?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Natisha, I have boarded at locations where vet and farrier visits were scheduled for you. One where the price of the visit was built into the price of board, and one was not (you simply left a check tacked to a board on the designated week).


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Zexious said:


> Natisha, I have boarded at locations where vet and farrier visits were scheduled for you. One where the price of the visit was built into the price of board, and one was not (you simply left a check tacked to a board on the designated week).


I schedule appointments too. Farrier every 6 weeks, vet for vaccinations/exams. People decide what they want & they get billed. The farrier gets paid at time of service, so if someone doesn't pre-pay I get stuck with it then have to chase it down.

Vet bills even for routine stuff vary depending on what was done with each horse. No way to pre-pay that & I don't have lots of money sitting around to cover until someone decides to pay me back.

The board rate is just for board. I don't have the time or desire to keep track of other people's bills.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:
> 
> 
> > The way I was thinking wouldn't have to be cost prohibitive would It? If board was a certain amount, then if the farrier and basic vet was included, it cost a little extra to the boarder. Wouldn't the boarder still be paying all the expense, they just wouldn't have to pay on demand? Except if they had more than just regular schedule vet or farrier that cost extra, they'd be charged for that on a case by case basis.
> ...


Yeah, I understand what you mean. I didn't think about the fact that they may change their prices all of a sudden. You're right though, and that also keeps the boarder from having to pay ahead of time of they don't need the farrier visit, already wormed their horse, or whatever. 

@Zexious At least I'm not the only one who had ever thought of this! Even if it isn't efficient I'm not crazy XD


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I pay the farrier and then bill the client. I also do vaccinations & deworming and bill for the cost of the supplies. It's not included in the board but I do it for all the horses in my barn because it's easier to keep track of who's had what and when that way.


 
Yes, many places do this and just give the boarder a bill. Most don't add any fees on top of it. I arrange and pay for my own just because I'm a very "hands-on" boarder and then if I have something extra done, like my equine dentist, I leave a notice on the bulletin board with their phone number so that the other boarders can have their horses done the same day. Partial care places often do this and especially with vets so that many can share and save money on the "farm call" portion. I would never, every let the farrier that my BO uses touch any of my horses though, I witnessed him damage too many horses at my previous barn!! He's all talk and bragging and no skill.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Chasin Ponies said:


> Yes, many places do this and just give the boarder a bill. Most don't add any fees on top of it. I arrange and pay for my own just because I'm a very "hands-on" boarder and then if I have something extra done, like my equine dentist, I leave a notice on the bulletin board with their phone number so that the other boarders can have their horses done the same day. Partial care places often do this and especially with vets so that many can share and save money on the "farm call" portion. I would never, every let the farrier that my BO uses touch any of my horses though, I witnessed him damage too many horses at my previous barn!! He's all talk and bragging and no skill.


That's fine if you have active, knowledgeable boarders, it takes a lot off the BO. In my case, most of my boarders over the years have either been new to horses or have been absentee (living in another state), so I developed the way I do it as a way to educate a new owner and make sure the absentee owner's horse gets the same care mine get or that they would give them if they were here. So far, I have an excellent farrier, just hope I never lose him. I know what you mean about certain ones not touching horses.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I guess some people do, natisha  Different ways of running things, I suppose.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I currently board about 30 minutes outside of Dallas, TX. $100/mo self care for either 24 hour pasture board or stalled at night, pasture in the day. Stall options are 12x12, 12x24, and 18x18, all are the same price, but availability on the larger ones may be limited. Horses on full pasture are allowed to spend a night here and there in a stall for injury or bad weather. Pastures are 4 acre minimum, double planted coastal and winter rye, some pastures have proper shelter, some have trees only. Fenced grass arena, covered and open round pens (covered is sand), covered sand gallop ring, 3/4 mile turf track, trailer parking, no trail access.

We have a FB page for the boarders where people can post things about a farrier or vet coming out (so people can split farm call fees), or ask others to check on their horse. We have a few boarders who will feed, turn out, and muck for others for a fee, but all of that is just boarder to boarder relations, nothing run by the BO.

Disadvantage to cheap board: many horses are not properly cared for, this means they may not have vaccinations, worming, etc. Horses have come in straight from a local kill pen or auction that are very sick and the inexperienced owner allows said horse to sniff noses with yours, or worse, turns it out with yours.


----------

